# Làm sao để trẻ sơ sinh hết trớ?



## MoonLight (16/11/18)

Trẻ sơ sinh bị nôn trớ hay còn gọi là bị ọc sữa là hiện tượng thường gặp ở các bé từ 1-2 tháng tuổi có hệ tiêu hóa còn non yếu.

*Vì sao trẻ sơ sinh bị trớ ?*
Trẻ sơ sinh bị nôn trớ hay còn gọi là bị ọc sữa là hiện tượng thường gặp ở các bé từ 1-2 tháng tuổi có hệ tiêu hóa còn non yếu, các van trong dạ dày hoạt động chưa đồng bộ nên khi bú, bé dễ nuốt hơi vào dạ dày. Lượng hơi “dư thừa” này không chỉ làm bé dễ no hơn mà còn làm trẻ hay ọc sữa khi được mẹ đặt nằm nghiêng.




_Hiện tượng trớ – hay còn gọi là trào ngược – thường sẽ chấm dứt khi các bé được 4 tháng tuổi (hoặc muộn hơn một chút khi 6 – 7 tháng tuổi). (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Cần làm gì khi con bị trớ?*
Các mẹ hãy thử những mẹo sau để giúp hạn chế tình trạng nôn trớ cho con.

Khi cho con bú, các mẹ nên giữ con ở tư thế thẳng lưng. Bởi nếu cho ăn khi con đang cuộn tròn trên tay mẹ hoặc ngồi trong xe đẩy, sữa sẽ không thể xuống thẳng dạ dày của con được.

Cho con ăn một cách “điềm tĩnh”. Các mẹ nên cố gắng hạn chế tối đa ồn ào và những yếu tố dễ làm bé sao nhãng khác. Đồng thời, nên tránh để con quá đói trước khi ăn, bởi nếu con bị phân tâm hoặc quá đói dẫn đến ăn quá nhanh, có thể con sẽ nuốt phải nhiều không khí hơn.

Nếu con bú bình, mẹ nên chọn núm vú cao su với lỗ vừa phải, nếu lỗ quá nhỏ, bé vừa khó mút sữa vừa bị nuốt phải nhiều không khí. Mặt khác, nếu lỗ quá lớn, con dễ bị nghẹn do dòng sữa chảy vào miệng quá nhanh. Cả hai điều này đều khiến con dễ bị trớ ngược sữa ra ngoài.

Giúp con ợ hơi để đẩy hết không khí ra sau mỗi lần bú. Nếu con dừng lại giữa chừng khi đang bú, mẹ nên tận dụng cơ hội này để giúp con ợ hơi, đẩy không khí từ trong dạ dày ra ngoài trước khi cho con bú tiếp. Bằng cách này, con có thể tống hết không khí trong dạ dày ra, tránh gây trớ ngược.

Nếu vỗ nhẹ trong khoảng vài phút mà con vẫn không ợ hơi thì mẹ cũng không cần lo lắng đâu. Bởi đơn giản là con không có không khí trong dạ dày.

Mẹ nên tránh gây áp lực lên dạ dày của con, bằng cách không mặc quần áo hoặc tã quá chặt hoặc để dạ dày con tì vào vai khi vỗ để con ợ. Đồng thời, bố mẹ cũng nên tránh cho con đi xe sau khi ăn, bởi ngồi trên ghế xe có thể tạo áp lực lên dạ dày của con.

Đừng rung lắc bé quá nhiều sau khi ăn. Đồng thời, mẹ nên giữ con ở tư thế thẳng lưng khoảng 30 phút hoặc hơn. Mẹ có thể bế, địu, hoặc khi con đã cứng cáp hơn, có thể để con ngồi cạnh bố mẹ với gối đỡ được kê xung quanh.

Không cố cho con bú/ăn quá nhiều. Nếu sau mỗi cữ bú con đều bị trớ một ít, như vậy có thể là con đã bú quá no. Mẹ có thể cho con bú ít hơn một chút và xem phản ứng của con thế nào (Mẹ có thể cho con bú ít hơn trong một cữ, nhưng cần cho con bú nhiều cữ hơn để đảm bảo con vẫn đủ no).

Nếu con bú sữa mẹ, mẹ nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ xem liệu có loại thức ăn nào đó mẹ ăn khiến bé bị trớ nhiều hơn không (đôi khi sữa bò chính là thủ phạm).
Nếu con bị trớ trong khi ngủ, hãy kê đầu con cao hơn một chút. Bé sẽ không an toàn khi nằm ngủ với gối, do vậy mẹ có thể để một miếng xốp ở một đầu của tấm đệm mà bé nằm hoặc kê thêm gạch để đầu giường cao hơn một chút.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## bottamnhanhung (26/10/19)

Nếu thấy con gặp tình trạng trên mẹ cần lưu ý cho bé bú ít hơn, bú với lượng vừa phải nhưng chia đều làm *nhiều lần* để bé hấp thu tốt.

Đặc biệt mẹ cần cho con bú đúng cách để tránh bé bú quá nhiều hơi vào dạ dày. Chọn loại bình có thiết kế van phù hợp để bé không bú phải hơi.

Cho con bú đúng tư thế, đặt đầu cao hơn dạ dày. Sau khi bú xong nên vỗ nhẹ lưng bé 1 lát giúp bé ợ hơi rồi mới cho bé nằm, không được đặt bé nằm ngay sau khi vừa bú.






Các mẹ cần kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn phù hợp, dễ tiêu hóa

Ngoài ra mẹ cũng nên kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn của bản thân đã phù hợp chưa mẹ nên ăn nhiều rau củ quả, hạn chế thực phẩm giàu đạm, đồ chiên rán nhiều dầu mỡ.


----------

